# One for my personal collection - DKC Torpedo



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey guys, i made a new frame today for my personal collection. I've made a bunch of slingshots over the years, and I've never actually had my own to shoot with so i thought i would make one.

*Prep Work. Notice one of the micarta peice is cross grain cut. *



*Prep for glue.*



*All about the safety guys. *







*Finished product, size comparison. *


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Great looking shooter


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Nice work! Your shooters are always a pleasure to gaze upon.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful!! I have an early model that I absolutely love to shoot...it's so comfortable. I like the newer version with the contours in the metal for the fingers.

Todd


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Great looking shooter


Thanks man.



> Nice work! Your shooters are always a pleasure to gaze upon.


Great to see you Parnell .. it's been a while.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Beautiful!! I have an early model that I absolutely love to shoot...it's so comfortable. I like the newer version with the contours in the metal for the fingers.
> 
> Todd


Hey Todd, i wouldn't mind giving this away to be honest. I just never shoot my slingshots and i would hate to see this collect dust. PM me mate.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool mate... !

you look much better with mask :naughty:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Cool mate... !
> 
> you look much better with mask :naughty:


Hahaha thanks. :king:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"Hey Todd, i wouldn't mind giving this away to be honest. I just never shoot my slingshots and i would hate to see this collect dust. PM me mate."

I hear Ya. :whisper: I seem to be doing more building than shooting lately. Of course it is 90 degrees out there most days. :devil:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Danny .. you are the man.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Sweet shooter!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Danny! Good to see ya mate  Thanks for popping in to show us some awesome progress from your side of the globe


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice job! Looks great.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Cool shooter. Your style rules! Nice pairing, I think I'm gonna try to make some shooters to go with some of my knives.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job Danny!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> "Hey Todd, i wouldn't mind giving this away to be honest. I just never shoot my slingshots and i would hate to see this collect dust. PM me mate."
> 
> I hear Ya. :whisper: I seem to be doing more building than shooting lately. Of course it is 90 degrees out there most days. :devil:






> Danny .. you are the man.


Long time no see man! thanks.



> Sweet shooter!


Cheers for that Carbon, glad you like it.



> Hey Danny! Good to see ya mate  Thanks for popping in to show us some awesome progress from your side of the globe


I never left man, i just stalk your posts.  Glad you posted man.



> Nice job! Looks great.


It shoots great too 



> Cool shooter. Your style rules! Nice pairing, I think I'm gonna try to make some shooters to go with some of my knives.


It was just for a size comparison ... people think it's much smaller in picture for some reason. Must be my small hands.



> Great job Danny!


Thanks for dropping by rockslinger.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Another cool shooter Danny ! You really rock !

cheers


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Really fine work, Danny.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks awesome. Great job. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Soo cool!!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

As always &#8230;&#8230;..beautiful Danny!!!!!! LBH2


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Danny`s work is top notch....


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

seems very solid,incredible work


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm happy to have added this exact frame to my collection. it's a real beauty and I've been after it for a few years now.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice looking shooter. Thats a keeper


----------

